# Biden



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I got a laugh out of this one!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One more for you.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> One more for you.


too funny, thanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a ton of Biden memes. But considering this is a wildlife site, and we agree to not go down the political road, I figured I'd keep it to wildlife pictures. 8)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Lost my beer on that one. Sure made me think of Tyson.

Everyone have a good day and enjoy the weather.


----------

